# export Lang

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

WM kde

Um z.B. Gimp in deutsch zu starten muß ich auf der Konsole eingeben

bash-2.05b# export LC_ALL="de_DE"

bash-2.05b# export LANG=de

bash-2.05b# /usr/bin/gimp

Wie kann ich das anstellen, wenn ich per kde-Menü über Icon den selben Effekt erreichen will (oder über das Menü "öffnen mit"). Kann ich das irgendwo in mein Standardprofil implementieren, ohne das es Probleme mit Progs gibt, die deutsch nicht unterstützen?

Danke

MfG  :Embarassed:   :Question: 

----------

## UTgamer

Hallo,

um dies bei einzelnen Icons nutzen zu können, gieb es in die Behleausführenzeile folgendermassen ein:

export LC_ALL="de_DE";export LANG=de;gimp

also mit einem ; getrennt.

----------

## boris64

```
LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_MESSAGES=C

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro
```

bau doch das ganze in deine "/etc/profiles" ein, so

wird das ganze beim start immer mitgeladen und

deutsch ist standartmässig aktiviert.

 *Quote:*   

> ...ohne das es Probleme mit Progs gibt, die deutsch nicht unterstützen? 

 

probleme? alle programme, die deutsch nicht unterstützen sollten, werden

die gesetzte variable einfach ignorieren und z.b. auf englisch gestartet...

korrigiert mich, wenn ich hiermit falsch liege.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe es schon in die Reihe bekommen. Habe Gentoo. Ich habe im Home Verzeichnis./profile angelegt mit dem Inhalt

 LANG=de_DE # in Deutschland

 export LC_ALL="de_DE"

 export LANG=de

 und den selben Eintrag in der /etc/profile vorgenommen. Muß bloß noch checken, welcher jetzt greift.

 Danke

Aber wie ich das sehe kann ich meine ./profile wieder löschen.

Also besten Dank

Im übrigen habe ich schon seit ein paar Tagen ein Problem mit kword. Habe ich auch schon gepostet. Aber scheinbar hat da niemand Ahnung.  Außerdem wollte ich meine make.conf mal abchecken, spreche aber schlecht englisch. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

----------

## joshua

Tach!

Hab auf allen Rechnern eine Datei "/etc/env.d/02language" angelegt mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

```

Das funktioniert soweit ganz gut. Ist das der geeignete Platz für sowas, oder gibt es einen besseren/passenderen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Also das mit dem Anlegen der ./profile war falsch. Habe ich gelöscht.Aber mit dem Eintrag in /etc/profile läuft alles. Auch Gnome läuft jetzt auf deutsch.

----------

